
Ask HN: How do you manage users and payments on side projects / startups? - goostavos
What do you use for taking payments &#x2F; setting up recurring payments, and managing your users?<p>In short, I&#x27;m trying to limit the dev energy and time I spend on things that aren&#x27;t core user facing features. When starting up a lean (just me) project, is there a preferred approach to payment handling?
======
verdverm
Stripe could be a good choice

